# Access: Database Opens Read-Only



## Giraffe (Jun 14, 2001)

I cleaned the Nimda virus off 5 (networked) pcs. Don't know if this is a leftover but the database opens "read only" and it never should. This isn't consistent, either -- sometimes it happens and sometimes not. How can I fix this??


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Assuming this is Access:

Create a new, blank database. Then File-Get external data-Import, find the read-only database and import data and structures (everything).

Alternatively, have you tried a repair/compact?


----------



## downwitchyobadself (Oct 13, 2000)

Also: when you say it opens "read-only", what do you mean? Does it give you a message like this one:

The database blahblah.mdb is read-only. You won't be able to save changes made to data or.....

or is it a different one? 

You might also check the properties of the file, from Win Explorer, to see what that has to say. You're not, by any chance, burning the db onto CDs are you? Because that will lock the file for opening...

I'd like to hear what that read-only message says. If you're still working on it.


----------



## Giraffe (Jun 14, 2001)

Yes, this is Access. Sorry.

Okay, Dreamboat, I created a new, blank db and imported everything. It performed the same way as the other one, which is that it apparently opens in "exclusive" mode. I then used the repair option on the original database, but it didn't help.

Down, the message is the one you mentioned, that no changes to data or objects will be saved. The file properties don't seem out of order. No, I'm not trying to burn a CD.

Also -- assuming this every gets fixed -- how do I keep the windows from staying the way I left them (i.e., maximized)? I've noticed this in the past, too, that the windows are minimized next time I access them. 

Thanks, guys.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

*Okay, Dreamboat, I created a new, blank db and imported everything. It performed the same way as the other one, which is that it apparently opens in "exclusive" mode. I then used the repair option on the original database, but it didn't help.*

Tools-Startup-Advanced, turn off open in exclusive.

Assuming it's Access 2000, are you opening an Access 97 database and NOT converting it? You need to convert it to 2000 if you intend to make design/object changes from an Access 2000 machine. The Access 97 user will no longer be able to open the database.

What happened when you checked the properties from Windows explorer?

I want to know the answer to the min/max size, too, Down!


----------



## Giraffe (Jun 14, 2001)

The Startup-Advanced "exclusive" checkbox was and is unchecked. From Windows Explorer, the only property checked is "archive." I am running another virus scan. I am not yet pulling my hair out. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Giraffe (Jun 14, 2001)

The scan didn't help. Still the same problem. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Oh, yes. I also meant to say:

Run the repair and compact on the NEW database, not the old one.


----------



## Giraffe (Jun 14, 2001)

Dreamboat,

I finally set up a new workgroup info file and transferred the database to it, thinking maybe the virus had affected that too....And now, this morning, the NEW new, repaired, compacted database is opening read-only.

That is until I read your response to someone else (2 messages down) about holding the left shift key down while opening the file. That worked !!! So for now, I guess I'm out of the woods. Did you think that the left shift key thing only worked for Office 2000?


----------



## Giraffe (Jun 14, 2001)

I spoke too soon. That didn't fix it. I am back at square one. The database opens read-only if a second user tries to get to it. I don't know what to do.


----------

